# Rescaping Anyone Want Plants?



## Peter Merkin (Nov 18, 2016)

Rescaping my 75 gallon. It is currently full of Lilaeopsis brasiliensis carpet grass. I will not be reusing it and would hate to just throw it away. My goal is to ready the “vacation” tank this weekend so, the micro sword might be available Saturday or Sunday (depends on how quick I can catch the dwellers). At some point there will be a bunch of various anubias that will need to go as well. I live north of Denton in Sanger. If anyone is interested just let me know. These are free to a good home.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

is it still available ?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

If Joe hasn't claimed it all and you still have some of the Lilaeopsis and/or Anubias I am interested in filling in some gaps I've got, and am happy to pay shipping or whatever the arrangement needs to be.


----------

